# Disabling Raid in BIOS



## Legend1673 (Oct 21, 2009)

If this is posted in the wrong forum, please let me know.

I have a Dell OPTIPLEX 755 running XP Pro with 2 mirrored hard drives running RAID. 

The computer crashed which required a reinstall of WindowsXP.

Since I couldn't afford to lose the data on the hard drives, Dell tech support told me to physically disconnect one of the hard drives (HD#2) and then reinstall Windows with only the one hard drive installed (HD#1). They said once Windows was re-installed to disable RAID in the BIOS and then reconnect the 2nd hard drive and use it as a 2nd drive to transfer the needed data (setup as C:\ and D:\) 

Problem is I can't figure out how to disable RAID. When I enter the BIOS settings (F2) I have 3 options:
1. Raid Autodetect / AHCI - RAID if signed drives, otherwise AHCI
2. Raid Autodetect / ATA - RAID if signed drives, otherwise AHCI
3. Raid ON

Any help on what I should do??

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome

I just looked at the user manual for this system. According to the documentation you will have to set your RAID to #2 - This will check for a signed drives and if it doesn't find them it will go to ATA mode.

Link to user manual:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/op755/en/index.htm

Thanks!


----------

